# To Homeschool or Not?



## MmQuiteContrary

Hi everyone, I'm new here. This is actually my first post. I just really needed to figure out what I'm going to do regarding school. I have a 5, 3, and 2 year old and I've kept them home so long anyway but now I'm not sure if I should be homeschooling them or not. I want to but I would just like your opinions, experience as a home schooler or having been home schooled, or maybe just stats on homeschooling. Did/do you like it and how to deal with the socialization issue?


----------



## Daffodil

You'll get more responses if you post in the Learning at Home & Beyond forum. I'm not sure how many people will come across your post here. (I only saw it because I was viewing all new posts.) 

Why do you want to homeschool your kids? What makes you unsure about it? 

I like how homeschooling is working out for my kids. The way to deal with the socialization issue is to find opportunities for your kids to socialize - do things with other homeschoolers in your area and/or sign your kids up for classes and activities.


----------



## homeschoolingmama

I'm not sure if you should homeschool.  I don't know your situation.
We homeschool our 6 children. My oldest is 13 and we have from the beginning.
Socialization is not an issue. We have too many activities that we do! I have to pick and choose what I want my children to be in. Part of the reason we homeschool is because of socialization. 
I don't know where you live but you could look up homeschooling in your area. It is pretty common now.


----------



## WilliamHead

It depends on you.


----------



## joandsarah77

There is no socialization issue, unless you make it one. Some homeschoolers are so busy with co-op, sports days, girl guides and gymnastics they have to cut back to make time to homeschool. 

We can't tell you what to do since we aren't you. Homeschooling is not for everyone but I certainly would not do anything else. I will say since your eldest is 5 and probably due to start Kindergarten, that it's normal to suddenly feel unsure and anxious if you are doing the right thing. Seeing that bus go by that your child would be on can make you feel rather panicked. Those feelings go as time goes on.

Also I was lucky to see this post as I had just checked the homeschooling board and was about to leave. You would get more replies on the actual homeschooling board.


----------



## mishawhirley

homeschooling is fine if you can guide properly but you must allow your kids to spend some time with other kids ...play with them etc etc ...


----------



## moominmamma

I'm current in my 36th kid-year of official homeschooling (four kids) so it's definitely been great for us.

What do you mean by the "socialization issue"? The reason I ask is that no one I know who has _actually homeschooled_ has believed there is a socialization issue. The only people who think it's an issue are those who have never tried homeschooling. I mean, unless you're living on an off-grid cabin in northern Idaho, locking your kids in the barn when you go to town to buy molasses ... then there might be an issue.

Miranda


----------



## applejuice

Socialization?


----------



## Ethan M

While it is your personal choice whether to home school your kids or not, I have never been a huge fan of home schooling. I have seen a few of my distant cousins facing problems later in life due to home schooling ( and I am not just talking about being socially awkward).


----------



## jeannekc

It depends on your family, your children, your goals. I made a list of goals for my children's education, and soon realized that what I wanted for them wouldn't be fully realized in a public school setting. I would recommend listing out what you want your children to get out of their education, and then deciding what the best method of obtaining those goals would be.


----------



## Charlie Reloaded

I have three home schooled children: 9,7 and 5 years old. In terms of socialization, they are doing better than schooled kids. I guess it is because of the independence and freedom that homeschooling provides them.


----------



## FeliciaGrames

MmQuiteContrary said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here. This is actually my first post. I just really needed to figure out what I'm going to do regarding school. I have a 5, 3, and 2 year old and I've kept them home so long anyway but now I'm not sure if I should be homeschooling them or not. I want to but I would just like your opinions, experience as a home schooler or having been home schooled, or maybe just stats on homeschooling. Did/do you like it and how to deal with the socialization issue?


I like homeschooling idea. If you'll manage to teach some basics before the school, your kids will be easier handle learning lessons and get more time for socializing at school. At least I think you'll feel better when your child could compete with other kids in knowledge :smile:


----------



## Honda

I think it would be better not to homeschool


----------



## Carasunflower

*Due to Covid pandemic, remote learning classes for kids at home are the new normal*


----------



## Carasunflower

Here is one of the suggestions for parents who have homeschooled kids:

Our maths specialists have helped many families who struggled to find the coach to either help their children falling behind in math or knowing how to stretch and extend their children beyond achieving straight A's. Our experienced teachers specializing in math and comprehensive programs are geared to teach Math online in an exciting way established in 2017. BrainBuilder Math is an internationally proven teaching method and our Curriculum is aligned with the US Common Core book (used in CA and many other parts of the US) Math in Focus authored by Dr. Fong Ho Kheong. Our key approach to help benefit children in developing their:
*Critical thinking
*Higher Order Thinking skills
*Confidence to master maths

*Email address for 1-free trial class:* *[email protected]
Webpage:* Online Class Testimonials from Parents and Students - BrainBuilder™ - Dr Fong Singapore Maths 
_ and _




__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------

